# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vdes Kim Jong Il, lideri i Korese Veriore.

## niku-nyc

Sipas TV shteteror te Kores Veriore, Kim Jong Il ka vdekur te Shtunen per arsye nga "lodhje fizike". Ket lajm e ben zyrtare dhe agjencia e lajmeve Yohma nga Korea e Jugut. 

Cfare mendoni se do jet e ardhmja e Korese Veriore me vdekjen e "liderit te dashur"? Do destabilizoet rajoni apo Korea e Veriut do filloj ti hapet botes per demokraci?




http://www.cnn.com/2011/12/18/world/asia/north-korea-leader-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

----------


## thirsty

hahaah
sa me derguan nje mesazh ne celular per vdekjen e tij

sa dola nga cnn

nuk eshte problem  :perqeshje: 
per Europen, vende ne Oqeanin paqesor eshte lajm shume i mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FreeByrd

> Sipas TV shteteror te Kores Veriore, Kim Jong Il ka vdekur te Shtunen per arsye nga "lodhje fizike". Ket lajm e ben zyrtare dhe agjencia e lajmeve Yohma nga Korea e Jugut. 
> 
> Cfare mendoni se do jet e ardhmja e Korese Veriore me vdekjen e "liderit te dashur"? Do destabilizoet rajoni apo Korea e Veriut do filloj ti hapet botes per demokraci?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/12/18/world/asia/north-korea-leader-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


Një nga një heronjtë tanë janë marrë nga ne. Si mund të vazhdojnë të botës pa atë?

Çfarë mext?  Eminem është i vdekur?

*Pra, ju jeni të vdekur, Kim Jong?*

----------


## qeveriablu

> Sipas TV shteteror te Kores Veriore, Kim Jong Il ka vdekur te Shtunen per arsye nga "lodhje fizike". Ket lajm e ben zyrtare dhe agjencia e lajmeve Yohma nga Korea e Jugut. 
> 
> Cfare mendoni se do jet e ardhmja e Korese Veriore me vdekjen e "liderit te dashur"? Do destabilizoet rajoni apo Korea e Veriut do filloj ti hapet botes per demokraci?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/12/18/world/asia/north-korea-leader-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


Ky regjim nuk mund të bie vetvetiu,totalisht është i izoluar.Ndërsa ka edhe armatim nuklear dhe është shumë i rrezikshëm.Regjimi i ka larë mendjen totalisht qytetarëve të vet.
Përndryshe një regjim çnjerëzor,shizofrenik.Koreja e veriut është mbretëri e së keqës,më mirë të themi Orvelizëm i pastër.Jeta e tyre është sikur të lexosh "1984".Ky regjim më nuk është as komunizëm as Stalinizëm por një lloj katrahure njerëzore.Tmerr ! Liri popullit Koreano verior .

----------


## EuroStar1

Ngushellime familjes se tije . PD-ja dhe PS-ja duhet ta mbajne veten nga kjo humbje e thelle dhe ti japin kurajo njera-tjetres. Do Zoti nuk i ndodh gje byros tone se mori fund njerzimi pastaj

----------


## Lexuesi_

Me ne fund nuk do shperthej  lufta  nga kercenimet dhe provat e ketyre insallarave. Ama trashegimtarin e ka te fort.

----------


## _MALSORI_

ky ka qene lajmi me i hidhur qe kam marre deri me sot..nuk e di por me shokoi..me e keqja eshte se po vjen viti i ri dhe nuk e di si do e kaloj kete feste plot me hidherim..

eh more kim bim qimi cna bane..na i le pulat dathen..mjer ne ..por ti e ke lene trashegimtarin..shko i qete...

----------


## the admiral

e cuditshme se si ka arritur t'i beje mendjen p**dhe nje populli te tere. njerezit kane dale neper rruge duke qare e duke u deshperuar...
njelloj si fideli. kubanet ne kuba e adhurajne ate edhe nese jetojne ne varferi ekstreme. ndersa sapo dalin nga kuba, i hapen syte. 
ne florida bejne festa kur marrin vesh lajmet qe ai eshte i semure... lol.

----------


## loneeagle

> e cuditshme se si ka arritur t'i beje mendjen p**dhe nje populli te tere. njerezit kane dale neper rruge duke qare e duke u deshperuar...
> njelloj si fideli. kubanet ne kuba e adhurajne ate edhe nese jetojne ne varferi ekstreme. ndersa sapo dalin nga kuba, i hapen syte. 
> ne florida bejne festa kur marrin vesh lajmet qe ai eshte i semure... lol.


diktatura, frika, padituria & varferia cfare nuk bejne. may he rot in hell!

----------


## D&G Feminine

> e cuditshme se si ka arritur t'i beje mendjen p**dhe nje populli te tere. njerezit kane dale neper rruge duke qare e duke u deshperuar...
> njelloj si fideli. kubanet ne kuba e adhurajne ate edhe nese jetojne ne varferi ekstreme. ndersa sapo dalin nga kuba, i hapen syte. 
> ne florida bejne festa kur marrin vesh lajmet qe ai eshte i semure... lol.


I pe fotot? Per te qare dhe per te qeshur bashke. Po me shume me vjen keq se ngjajne si dy pika uji me fotot ne shqiperi kur vdiq enveri.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ear-state.html

----------


## OPARI

keta koreanet qenka me keq se ne shqipetaret,ne e qame diktatorin por keta bejne si te cmendur

sa me e egert diktatura aqe me shume te dashka populli

----------


## Station

Boboooo paska vdekur babai ideologjik i Saliut. :ngerdheshje: 
Ngushëllime Brarit dhe DYSHKUMBINASIT. :perqeshje:

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## 2043

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSWN6...08FOAAAAAAAAAA


Qarja duhet te jete ngjitese , ashtu si e qeshura . 
Do jete shume interesante  pas disa vitesh , kur Koreja te behet nje vend demokratik, keta qe qajne me ze e me shkulje flokesh do jene ata qe me shume do e shajne Diktatorin.
... eh historia vazhdon...... dhe ligjet e saj jane te padiskutueshme  :buzeqeshje:  :me kurore:

----------


## Station

> Qarja duhet te jete ngjitese , ashtu si e qeshura . 
> Do jete shume interesante  pas disa vitesh , kur Koreja te behet nje vend demokratik, keta qe qajne me ze e me shkulje flokesh do jene ata qe me shume do e shajne Diktatorin.
> ... eh historia vazhdon...... dhe ligjet e saj jane te padiskutueshme


Bravo, këtë më ra goja duke e thënë vazhdimisht.
Brari me shokë nuk do kenë lënë më lesh në kokë kur vdiq Enveri.. :ngerdheshje: ...bile edhe lotët u janë mbaruar që atëhere.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Bravo, këtë më ra goja duke e thënë vazhdimisht.
> Brari me shokë nuk do kenë lënë më lesh në kokë kur vdiq Enveri.....bile edhe lotët u janë mbaruar që atëhere.


Kur ka vdek Enveri une kam qesh. Me vinte vetvetiu dhe kisha shume frike, sepse aty prane ishte Sahit Dollapi dhe nje shok i ngushte i Mero Bazes i cili ne nje çast me pa dhe me tha: "po ti po qesh ore"!

Sa here qe ndizej televizioni Sahiti na ngrinte ne kembe dhe na detyronte te mbanim 1 minute zi! Ec e mos u ngri!

Nuk e mohoj qe kam qene ne pamje te kufomes se Enverit dhe tek varrezat e deshmoreve, sepse ishte detyrim, perndryshe nuk gjeje vrime.

Ndersa ne te dya anet e bulevardit, gjate ceremonise se varrimit, kalonin agjente te Sigurimit qe na pyesnin si e keni emrin dhe regjistronin me aparate speciale.

----------


## 2043

> Bravo, këtë më ra goja duke e thënë vazhdimisht.
> Brari me shokë nuk do kenë lënë më lesh në kokë kur vdiq Enveri.....bile edhe lotët u janë mbaruar që atëhere.


me kujtohet kur vdiq Enveri kam qene ushtar.  qanin tere oficeret e ushtaret ne pergjithesi. Doja te qaha edhe une , por nuk e di pse spo mundesha dhe me vinte turp qe  s`po qaja dot si shoket  :i ngrysur:  .  Komisari shikonte me bisht te syrit kush qante me shume e kush me pak dhe  ndihesha ne siklet Vura doren tek syte dhe i ferkoja fort se mos nxirja ndonje pike, por per dreq spo mundesha... eh  me ka mbetur merak qe s`qava dot ne mortin  e diktatorit  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Geri Tr

Shihni ndonje ndryshim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iliria e para

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEX0I...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## the admiral

nje nder gjerat me te cuditshme qe kam pas lexuar rreth tij eshte se i mesohet femijeve te vegjel sikur ai eshte (ishte) nje supernjeri me mbifuqi nga me te ndryshmet. nje nder to eshte edhe kontrollimi i motit.
praktikisht bie shi vetem nese do ai. lol.

----------

